# ALL GOLD 13" SUPREMES.



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I HAVE A CHANCE TO BUY a brand new set of 14" and 13" Supremes. I will be keeping the 14s but what will you guys offer for these very very rare set of 13s.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I seen center gold supremes very cool I dug em post pics


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Never heard nor seen a picture of them. Very intrested in seeing them.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I call bullshit


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> I HAVE A CHANCE TO BUY a brand new set of 14" and 13" Supremes. I will be keeping the 14s but what will you guys offer for these very very rare set of 13s.


Are these it? How much?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

keneken said:


> Are these it? How much?
> 
> View attachment 585247


I GOT 5 ON EM...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

keneken said:


> Are these it? How much?
> 
> View attachment 585247



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Funny shit, but they are Cragars.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a set back in the day this is an old pic but there gold supremes http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=585741&stc=1&d=1356391173


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

The holidays put a delay on it. But just bought 6+ sets. Of all gold 13 and 14" Supremes.

Those of you who wanna deal hit me up.They are 4.5-5" unilug New in boxes. Those of you who wanna talk shit. Call me when you can make moves.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I have roughly
5 New in box 13x7s
8 new in box 14x7s
5 new in box 14x6s
The rest I will keep.
Many of these have never been opened. I will open and check them out after receive a deposit.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Still in the van from buying them, not the best light. Spokes look faded. But are still






cheesey.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Post prices on the sets, screw the pm crap it takes too long.
lf the price is right i would be interested in a set or two. But before a deposit would need pics of each wheel , People wont send money without quality pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have sum cerwax it would clean those nice made for cleaning gold


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

*13s all five or none $1200 plus shipping
14s $1000 a set plus shipping will sell staggered sets for skirted cars
*
Don't like the prices, don't care, go pay $700 for a set of new chromes. 
Will send pics of wheels as long as customer is serious and is ok with wheels being opened. Figured some people would want new in box.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> 13s all five or none $1200 plus shipping
> 14s $1000 a set plus shipping will sell staggered sets for skirted cars
> 
> Don't like the prices, don't care, go pay $700 for a set of new chromes.
> Will send pics of wheels as long as customer is serious and is ok with wheels being opened. Figured some people would want new in box.


Not bad


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks not looking to get rich just wanna hoard me some wheels and maybe break even.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

How the gold hold up after all these years in the boxes?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Looks good! Dusty, but gold is clean no corrosion, really don't wanna open them all but may be best.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

damn i haven't seen gold supremes since i was a teenager


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Still in the van from buying them, not the best light. Spokes look faded. But are still
> View attachment 593516
> cheesey.


These are badass!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

PICK UP A SET LOL


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

I remeber seein this in the 90's


BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> View attachment 593521
> View attachment 593522
> View attachment 593523


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

14" Dusty wheel been tooooo cold here to wash em


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

dayum. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump lotsa interest.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy fuck! This is one of those times when i kick myself in the balls for not doin a bolt pattern swap when i had the chance!
Absolutley fuckin killer :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS, I PLAN TO ONLY SELL WHAT I HAVE TO, TO MAKE MY PURCHASE A FAIR ONE. WILL BE HOARDING THE REST NEXT TO MY NEW IN BOX 15" STARWIRES AND 14X7 CRAGAR 50 SPOKES.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Got a few offers for trades. Don't mean to sound shitty, but these are more rare than Daytons, zeniths, etc. Not everyones style I get that. Anyways. TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

oh boy


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

That's a dusty pic. Here is same wheel after being rinsed and waxed


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> That's a dusty pic. Here is same wheel after being rinsed and waxed
> 
> View attachment 598418


THose have centers?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for a set of 14s shipped to 92104


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

Im interested call me please 206-356-5174 Marc


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

14s pending sale. hit me up on 13s.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump 13s available.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump bump bump


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok, open to Serious offers, and no you won't get a set for $700.

Ttt thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what do u have left bro


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I have everything left, a lot of lookers and BS'ERS.

HERE IS A SET OF 14S I OPENED TODAY NOT CLEANED OR ANYTHING STRAIGHT 
OUTTA THE BOX, IT'S SNOWING SO ONLY HAVE INSIDE PICS.





























View attachment 607105


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I thought you said all the 14's were sold?
Can you relist whats left or pm me the 14's still availible,thanx.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Guy text me for 2 weeks about the 14s and never paid, always excuses.

Up for sale as of 2-12-13

5 brand new 13x7s $1200 obo PLUS SHIPPING

4 brand new 14x7s $1000 PLUS SHIPPING
*OR*
4 brand new 14x7 AND 2 14x6 $1300 PLUS SHIPPING

OPEN TO OFFERS.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I WILL ONLY BE SELLING THE 5 13S AND THE 4-6 14S.
I WON'T BE SELLING ANY MORE SO, THERE WILL ONLY BE 3 PEOPLE IN US WITH THESE.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

BUUUUMP


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Up for sale as of 2-12-13

5 brand new 13x7s $1200 obo PLUS SHIPPING

4 brand new 14x7s $1000 PLUS SHIPPING
*OR*
4 brand new 14x7 AND 2 14x6 $1300 PLUS SHIPPING

*PM ME HERE OR TEXT 405 201-5680*


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Up for sale as of 2-12-13
> 
> 5 brand new 13x7s $1200 obo PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


how much for them 14x7 if picked up in person?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

$950


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> $950


I know what you paid for them, :nicoderm:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

:ninja:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

CONGRATS ON TALKING SHIT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT. 
I DEAL IN WHEELS ALOT ESPECIALLY 70-90S STYLE. GO BUY A BRAND NEW SET $600-700 AND FIND SOMEONE TO GOLD PLATE EM.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

OH A NEW SET MADE IN USA ON TOP OF THAT.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

A new set USA made is about 600 bucks..., but good luck finding some one to gold plate them.


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

Dylante63 said:


> A new set USA made is about 600 bucks..., but good luck finding some one to gold plate them.


just did http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Wheel-4...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5652b4753a&vxp=mtr gold plate them myself :drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Juiced only said:


> just did http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Wheel-4...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5652b4753a&vxp=mtr gold plate them myself :drama:


Go ahead and brush plate a set of wheels and see how they turn out lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

bump. bump.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

spring is around the corner plan to put a set on one of my rides by summer


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Hmm maybe old school lowriding really is dying....maybe the guys on the hamb will be interested.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Got some cali weather today.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Juiced only said:


> just did http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Wheel-4...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5652b4753a&vxp=mtr gold plate them myself :drama:


Their not true supreme's, their a supreme "style" made by U.S. wheel.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT. LOOKS LIKE A WHEEL SHOP IN MY GARAGE.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Tttt


----------



## JIVE TURKEY (Nov 22, 2012)

Haha this guy thinks he's sitting on a gold mine or somethin no one rolls supremes or gold wheels in 2013 


In before hater
You mad 
Jd gaflin


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

cool story, keep it moving.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Picture of the backside of a wheel please..


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Updated style, reinforcement plate on each spoke.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Bump again


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

buump


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

TTT. They look cool and a great conversation piece, but they don't look good on rides anymore. That was then, spokes are now. I would own them, but wouldn't roll them. Goodluck on your sale.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THATS WHAT MAKES THIS WHOLE LOWRIDING THING INTERESTING, DIFFERENT TASTES. YOU KNOW HOW BORED I AM WITH 100 SPOKES? ALL ABOUT THE INDIVIDUAL.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> THATS WHAT MAKES THIS WHOLE LOWRIDING THING INTERESTING, DIFFERENT TASTES. YOU KNOW HOW BORED I AM WITH 100 SPOKES? ALL ABOUT THE INDIVIDUAL.


I have to agree 100%


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

I would really like to know what would replace the spoke.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

NOTHING, JUST NEW VARIATIONS LIKE WEVE BEEN SEEING OVER THE NEXT FEW YEARS.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Fuck it I need room $1000 gets all 5 13s. Someone get at me only have the 5.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Fuck it I need room $1000 gets all 5 13s. Someone get at me only have the 5.


:run:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

One set of 14s sold. Now only the 5 13s available.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttttttt


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

man I wish I had the loot bro. I would take them off your hands in a heart beat! good luck man! if you still have them at next tax time ill gladly take them


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

I love the old school look. I roll cragars right now. gold supremes sound tasty! im surprised you haven't sold these yet:dunno:


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Funny in the "post your favorite wheels and why" thread, I said all gold 13x7 Supremes on 5.20s. Then I found this! Too bad I don't have the right ride (or money) to pull those off!


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

La Skzanoma said:


> Funny in the "post your favorite wheels and why" thread, I said all gold 13x7 Supremes on 5.20s. Then I found this! Too bad I don't have the right ride (or money) to pull those off!


lol! I sw that post right after I saw this thread! I still cnt figure out why these aren't sold yet. I know there is some old school cat out there looking for a set of these shits!


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd roll the shit outta those, but the wife hates gold on cars, and I like her too much to trade.:cheesy:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

yeah not many wheels out there worth trading the woman for....looks like cashmoney is gonna be the one to step up. whats funny is he was one the first couple to pm me even before I went and picked em up.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

:thumbsup: Next time Homie! Gimme them in Chrome for $400 (like they used to be) and won't catch hell.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah its funny that you still got them...im thinking of buying them since you first posted them
i live in Europe so these would be a super rare set here...if i can sell my BMW in this week i will buy it immidietly
any chance that i pay you a little money up front and than the rest within a week??? LMK


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> yeah not many wheels out there worth trading the woman for....looks like cashmoney is gonna be the one to step up. whats funny is he was one the first couple to pm me even before I went and picked em up.


Consider them SOLD homie. Yeah the first I seem them I wanted them but just didnt have storage space and I was spending $$$ on a build like it was going out of style.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Put this one in the history books. Not selling anymore, cashmoney got his today. And I'm keeping the rest unless stupid money shows up.


----------

